# دورة فى اعمال الحريق



## حماده محمد سامى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مقدم لسيادتكم دوره فى تصميم اعمال اطفاء الحريق و سيتم ان شاء الله اضافه بعض التعديلات لها 
كما سيتم ايضا عمل شرح كامل لبرنامج الelite لعمل الحسابات الهيدروليكيه 
و اضافه تصميم كل من fm-200 & co2 ان شاء الله فى اقرب فرصه 

لتحميل الملف من المرفقات


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (30 نوفمبر 2009)

راااااااااااائع 
جزيت خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 يناير 2010)

بداية موفقة
يرجى المتابعة كما وعدت


----------



## فراس بشناق (14 يناير 2010)

Thanks alot
it is good


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 يناير 2010)

موضوع مرتب و جيد و مشكور و اتمني ان تستكمل موضوعي الCO2 & fm 200 بنفس الطريقة 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (14 يناير 2010)

عمل مفيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## معتز محمود عباس (17 يناير 2010)

اتمنى انك التكملة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## king.khadawy (17 يناير 2010)

ممتاز جدا زميلنا العزيز ونرجوا تكملة الموضوع فهو مهم جدا ومطلوب بكثرة هذة الأيام


----------



## الاسطى محمد (18 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## البتنونى (18 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخى


----------



## oceangate (20 يناير 2010)

thank you


----------



## Ahmad Okour (20 يناير 2010)

شي رائع 
وشكرا


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (20 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
موضوع مرتب بشكل جيد ويبدو أنه ثري بالمعلومات​


----------



## طارق بويرق (21 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مسلم يوسف (21 يناير 2010)

* بارك الله فيك أخى*


----------



## egystorm (22 يناير 2010)

بصراحة ملف جميل جدا بارك اللة فيك فى انتظار المزيد وياريت شرح الelite


----------



## fahadbiz (30 يناير 2010)

اخي الكريم جزاك الله الف خير ونفع الله بك اخوانك المسلمين


----------



## marwan kasasbeh (31 يناير 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## waelfarouk (31 يناير 2010)

*الله ينور عليك يا هندسه*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله يا جميل فعلا كتاب منظم وعجبنى بسبب سهولته على الرغم من كمية المعلومات اللى فيه
ولى طلب عندك لو تكمل جميلك وتضيف ال fm200,co2يبقى جزاك الله خيرا عنا
خالص شكرى وتحياتى


----------



## hussam yusuf (31 يناير 2010)

لا اجد من الكلمات ما اعبر به عن شكرى 
جزيت خيرا وبارك الله فيك وزادك فى علمك
واتمنى ان تستمر


----------



## البشري*** (1 فبراير 2010)

وفقك الله وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك 
والله يرحم والديك ان تكمل الموضوع بشرح البرنامج ونظامي fm200 و co2


----------



## وليد ممدوح (1 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع جيد جدا و مشكور و اتمني ان تستكمل 
وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## otto (1 فبراير 2010)

شكرااا ليك بس انا عندى سوال ياريت حد يجاوبنى عليه..انا عاوز اخد دورة تصميم الانظمة الاوتوماتيكية للاطفاء... بس انا لسسه بتعلم اوتوكاد..فهل هذه الدورة تحتاج اللى اجادة للاوتوكاد ؟؟؟


----------



## خبير الاردن (1 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك أخى وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## mehdi09 (1 فبراير 2010)

عمل مفيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## darenof (2 فبراير 2010)

شكراً لك على هذه المعلومات الرائعة وأتمنى أن تكون البقية بنفس القوة:56:


----------



## احمد محمد البدوى (2 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الفاضل على هذا الكرم


----------



## ابو جندل الشمري (2 فبراير 2010)

احسنت


----------



## ادهم منير (19 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل


----------



## جسر الأمل (19 مارس 2010)

مشكور..............


----------



## بوقرقره (26 مارس 2010)

thanks to you


----------



## General michanics (26 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## حسين العكمى (26 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى


----------



## neseergolden (26 مارس 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## mohammedman (26 مارس 2010)

شكرا جدا جدا ياهندسة


----------



## kuwait75 (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عمر محمد3 (16 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه واكثر من امثالك

ملف جميل جدا بارك اللة فيك فى انتظار المزيد 
فى انتظار المزيد وهل الملف كده كامل

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (17 أبريل 2010)

لا الملف لم ينتهى لانشغالى فى الفتره الاخيره بس سيتم ان شاء الله اكماله فى اقرب فرصه و سيتم اضافه له شرح برنامج ال elite و طريقه تصميم fm-200 
و تصميم ايضا نظام co2


----------



## shaibat (17 أبريل 2010)

برجاء سرعة استكمال الموضوع وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (17 أبريل 2010)

ممتاز جدا عاشت الايادي على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## masafi5 (19 أبريل 2010)

very good 
iam fire fighting engineer 
for any help connect with me in any information


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام_اوزو (26 أبريل 2010)

excellent


----------



## mech eng2 (27 أبريل 2010)

ما شاء الله ، رائع .. رائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## س عبد الخالق (27 أبريل 2010)

[FONT=&quot]لدى ثلاثة اسئلة ابحث عن اجابتها لذا ارجو لمن يعرف اجابة اى منهم ان يفيدنى بعلمه ....[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الاسئلة هى[/FONT]​ 1-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لماذا يتم استخدام [/FONT]Check valve [FONT=&quot] قبل وصلة السياميز [/FONT]Siamese connection [FONT=&quot] و يستخدم ايضاً [/FONT]Gate valve [FONT=&quot] ؟؟ أرجو التوضيح ؟؟[/FONT]​ 2-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لما لا يستخدم [/FONT]Check valve [FONT=&quot] قبل [/FONT]Fire hydrant [FONT=&quot] أيضاً ؟؟[/FONT]​ 3-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ما الفرق بين [/FONT]Fire hydrant [FONT=&quot] و [/FONT]Siamese connection [FONT=&quot] من ناحية التطبيق ... او بمعنى اخر متى نختار اثناء التصميم استخدام ايهما ما دامت وظيفتهما متشابهة ...؟ ام ان هناك فرق فى الوظائف ؟؟ أرجو التوضيح[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot][/FONT] [FONT=&quot]و شكرا[/FONT]​


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (28 أبريل 2010)

[QUOTE=س عبد الخالق;1622436][FONT=&quot]لدى ثلاثة اسئلة ابحث عن اجابتها لذا ارجو لمن يعرف اجابة اى منهم ان يفيدنى بعلمه ....[/FONT]​

[FONT=&quot]الاسئلة هى[/FONT]​

1-[FONT=&quot]لماذا يتم استخدام [/FONT]Check valve [FONT=&quot]قبل وصلة السياميز [/FONT]Siamese connection [FONT=&quot]و يستخدم ايضاً [/FONT]Gate valve [FONT=&quot]؟؟ أرجو التوضيح ؟؟[/FONT]​

2-[FONT=&quot]لما لا يستخدم [/FONT]Check valve [FONT=&quot]قبل [/FONT]Fire hydrant [FONT=&quot]أيضاً ؟؟[/FONT]​

3-[FONT=&quot]ما الفرق بين [/FONT]Fire hydrant [FONT=&quot]و [/FONT]Siamese connection [FONT=&quot]من ناحية التطبيق ... او بمعنى اخر متى نختار اثناء التصميم استخدام ايهما ما دامت وظيفتهما متشابهة ...؟ ام ان هناك فرق فى الوظائف ؟؟ أرجو التوضيح[/FONT]​

[FONT=&quot]و شكرا[/FONT]​[/QUOTE]


اولا يجب معرفه وظيفه و الفرق بين الsiamese connection & fire hydrant 
اولا:-
ال siamese connection تستخدم لاعطاء منظمه الحريق الماء و ليس الاخذ منها و لها استخدمان 
الاستخدام الاول يتم بوصلها بالعمود الجاف الموصل على landing valve و عندما تاتى عربيه الحريق يتم ايصالها بها لتغذيه المبنى بالمياه و تكون الحنفيه الlanding valve ذات قطر 65مم وغالبا ما تكون 4 way
الاستخدام الثانى يتم توصيلها على الهيدر للمضخه بعد ال ALARM CHECK VALVE لتغيه شبكه الرشاشات فى حاله انتهاء التانك المخصص للحريق و غالبا ما تكون 2 WAY

ثانيا:-
ال FIRE HYDRANT او عسكرى الحريق هو حنفيه مصدر للماء يكون الضغط عندها 50 PSI و عندما تاتى عربه الاطفاء يتم توصيلها بها لاخذ الماء من المخزن فى التانك الى المضخه الموجوده على عربه الحريق فهى نقطه تغذيه و يتم اضافه على التانك 500 جالون / دقيقه لابعد عسكرى حريق و 250 جالون /دقيقه لكل عسكرى حريق بعد ذلك و ذلك بحد اقصى 1250 جالون /دقيقه 

اما استخدام الCHECK VALVE AND NON RETURN VALVE وذلك لجعل الماء يسير فى اتجاه واحد و هو اتجاه السريان و ليس للخارج 
و اما GATE VALVE بيستخدم فى عسكرى الحريق FIRE HYDRANT لانه يعتبر حنفيه لا يستخدمها الا رجال الدفاع المدنى و يكون المحبس موجود بجوار عسكرى الحريق فى صندوق تحت الارض 

ثالثا 
كل المبانى تحتوى على SIAMESE CONNECTION و ذلك بالوصله الجافه الى LANDING VALVE و ايضا لى PUMP HEADER 
اما ال FIRE HYDRANT تستخدم فى الموقع العام للمشروع و يتم توزريعها بحيث تكون المسافه التى تغطيها حوالى 50 متر دائرى اى بين كل 2 عسكرى حريق 100 متر 

اتمنى ان تكون وصلت اليك المعلومه لو تريد اى معلومات اخرى يمكنك الاتصال بى من خلال المنتدى 
نسالك الدعاء .............................:34::34::34:


----------



## س عبد الخالق (28 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا باشمهندس على المعلومات الاكثر من رائعة  شكرا جزيلا ...........يعطيك العافية


----------



## أحباء فى الله (29 أبريل 2010)

شكراً جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك


----------



## ايمن فتحى جوده (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ايمن فتحى جوده (29 أبريل 2010)

لا بجد متشكر انا دارس fire لان اصلا ده مشروع التخرج بتاعى وتقريبا انت لامم الموضوع كله بشكل مبسط ربنا يكرمك


----------



## السيد نور الدين (29 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله لك وكانت الدوره ستكون ذات فائده اعم لو تم الحاق بعض الصور الداله وشكرا


----------



## س عبد الخالق (30 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير .......... الف شكر..............


----------



## شريف عبد الله (30 أبريل 2010)

عمل مفيد جدا بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## س عبد الخالق (30 أبريل 2010)

[FONT=&quot]لو تكرمت حضرتك[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]يا باشمهندس بتوضيح هذه الاستفسارات لدى[/FONT]​ 1)[FONT=&quot]لماذا يتم وضع [/FONT]Gate valve [FONT=&quot] قبل صندوق الحريق (بخلاف محبس خرطوم الحريق المسمى ب [/FONT]control valve[FONT=&quot] الذى يتم من خلاله فتح الطريق يدوياً للمياه لاستخدامها فى الاطفاء عبر خرطوم الحريق) و هل يكون هذا المحبس ال [/FONT]gate valve[FONT=&quot] ظاهرا ام مدفونا؟؟ و هل يكون [/FONT]Normally open [FONT=&quot]؟؟ ..... [/FONT] [FONT=&quot]و ما هو نوع هذا المحبس هل هو محبس سكينة أم [/FONT]Globe valve[FONT=&quot]؟؟ ..... و ما السبب فى استخدامه ؟؟ هل يتم وضعه لأغراض مثل اعمال الصيانة؟؟؟ أرجو التوضيح.....[/FONT]​ 2)[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لل [/FONT]Siamese connection [FONT=&quot] يتم احيانا توصيلها بماسورة متصلة بالخزان مباشرة قبل [/FONT]alarm check valve [FONT=&quot] و احيانا اخرى يتم توصيلها بعد ال [/FONT]alarm check valve [FONT=&quot] على الهيدر الخاص بالطلمبات .... أيهما الاصح؟؟ و ان كان الاسلوبين صحيح فكيف اختار الطريقة الانسب أثناء التصميم ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و شكرا .........[/FONT]​


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (30 أبريل 2010)

س عبد الخالق قال:


> [FONT=&quot]لو تكرمت حضرتك[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]يا باشمهندس بتوضيح هذه الاستفسارات لدى[/FONT]​
> 
> 1)[FONT=&quot]لماذا يتم وضع [/FONT]Gate valve [FONT=&quot]قبل صندوق الحريق (بخلاف محبس خرطوم الحريق المسمى ب [/FONT]control valve[FONT=&quot] الذى يتم من خلاله فتح الطريق يدوياً للمياه لاستخدامها فى الاطفاء عبر خرطوم الحريق) و هل يكون هذا المحبس ال [/FONT]gate valve[FONT=&quot] ظاهرا ام مدفونا؟؟ و هل يكون [/FONT]Normally open [FONT=&quot]؟؟ ..... [/FONT][FONT=&quot]و ما هو نوع هذا المحبس هل هو محبس سكينة أم [/FONT]Globe valve[FONT=&quot]؟؟ ..... و ما السبب فى استخدامه ؟؟ هل يتم وضعه لأغراض مثل اعمال الصيانة؟؟؟ أرجو التوضيح.....[/FONT]​
> 
> ...





بالنسبه لل siamese connection التى توصل على الطلمبه لابد ان تكون على الهيدر للمضخه بعد ال alarm check valve 
الا فى حاله واحده بيتم فيها توصيلها على الخزان مباشره و هذه الحاله اذا كان الضغط المراد فى الشبكه اكثر من 12 بار او 175 psi حيث ان الضغط المتوفر على المضخه المركبه على عربيه الحريق هو 12 بار فمثلا اذا كان عندك برج و الضغط المحتاجه اكثر من 12 بار فيتم توصيلها على على التانك مباشره ولا توصل على الهيدر للمضخه و انا قمت برفع مشروع برج 2 قبو و 23 دور فيه التوصيل لل siamese على التانك و ستجد الرسومات فى مواضيعى ولابد من وضع علامه على ال siamese connection تدل على ان الضغط للشبكه اكثر من 175 psi وهذا حسب ال nfpa 


اما بالنسبه للسؤال الاول فيتم تركيب gate valve قبل كابينه الحريق و يكون بداخلها و هو نفس محبس الفتح و الغلق 
و الافضل منه تركيب RESTRICTING HOSE VALVE و معروف لدى كل ال suppliers هو الافضل ليه لانه بخلاف انه يستخدم لفتح الخرطوم المياه فانه يعمل كمنظم للضغط ايضا 
و عموما سابحث فى هذه النقطه باستفاضه بس ده اللى انا عارفه و اللى شوفته بس لو فيه اختلاف عن اللى اعرفه فساقوم بالرد عليك مره اخرى


----------



## س عبد الخالق (1 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح الممتاز و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك....شكراااااااااااً جزيلااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## محمد رفيق جمعة (1 مايو 2010)

يسلمو


----------



## محمد رفيق جمعة (1 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## م ابوفارس (1 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## وائل عبده (3 مايو 2010)

شكرا وفي انتظار الباقي


----------



## بولا (14 مايو 2010)

شكررررررراااااااا


----------



## noreldin2000 (23 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 

استفدت كثيرا منكم ومن كل الاخوة المشاركين


----------



## عمر العظم (24 مايو 2010)

اريد مخطط توضيحي عن شبكة اطفاء الحريق في انفاق الطرق و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (24 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المتكامل (25 مايو 2010)

يعطيك الف عافية اخي الكريم على مجهودك الرائع ......................


----------



## sa3d490110 (29 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك مهندس سامى


----------



## kareem moh (29 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجهد مشكور


----------



## hsfarid (29 مايو 2010)

اخى الفاضل م حمادة من فضلك ارسال المواصفات و جداول الكميات لمشروع القبو و 22 دور لانها مفيدة فعلا


----------



## مهندسة نونا (30 مايو 2010)

*طلب هام وعاجل*

مع العلم اننى مطلوب منى كمواصفة لى من ادارة الدفاع المدنى طلمبة جوكى 16 حصان 
المطلوب نظام اطفاء حريق بواسطة خراطيم المياه 
والمكان : شونة لجمع القمح والارز
وشكرا للمساعدة


----------



## عادل 1980 (31 مايو 2010)

والله مشكوووووور

معلومات قيمة

يرجى المواصلة


----------



## sa3d490110 (2 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## KING 1 (2 يونيو 2010)

*شكراً*


----------



## عادل 1980 (2 يونيو 2010)

رغم أن الموضوع قديم
بس ممتاز والله
وكل يوم المستفيدين يزيدوا

اللهم بارك لصاحب الموضوع ولكل من شارك


----------



## aati badri (6 يونيو 2010)

ممتاز
ممتاز 
وتسلم ياهندسة


----------



## eng amr talha (6 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## أباياسر (9 يونيو 2010)

رائع وجهد طيب 
جاري التحميل
نفع الله بك


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (9 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ، وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك. مع تحياتي 
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## ايمن ابونابت (9 يونيو 2010)

ملخص مميز لموضوع مهم جزيت خيرا


----------



## س عبد الخالق (16 يونيو 2010)

[FONT=&quot]لدى اربعة اسئلة لو تكرمت حضرتك[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]يا باشمهندس بالرد عليها و التوضيح[/FONT]​ 1.[FONT=&quot]سؤال خاص بنقطة لم استطع فهمها فى الدورة الخاصة بالاطفاء فى صفحة 9 التى تم بها شرح الخطوات التى فى الجدول الفقرة السادسة كالاتى:[/FONT]​ ·[FONT=&quot]من الخريطه الخاصه بنوع المواسير نحسب المفاقيد فى الخط من الرشاش الاخير للذى قبله ونجدها تساوى 40 قدم لكل 100 قدم ويتم تحويلها الى [/FONT]psi [FONT=&quot] كالاتى [/FONT]​ 30/100X0.433 =0.124psi/Ft
0.124X13=1.6psi 
[FONT=&quot]فى هذا الجزء تم ذكر خريطة بحثت عنها فى ال [/FONT]NFPA [FONT=&quot] و لم استطع تحديدها و لم افهم من اين اصل للرقم 40/100...[/FONT]​ 2.[FONT=&quot]كما انى ايضاً لم افهم لماذا يتم ضرب المفاقيد بالقدم فى الرقم 0.433 لتحويلها .... ارجو التوضيح[/FONT]​ Psi = Ft (head) X 0.433
3.[FONT=&quot]و هل احصل على المفاقيد من معادلة هازن ويليام [/FONT] Q=4.52xq1.85 / (C1.85xd4.87) [FONT=&quot].... ارجو التوضيح لانى عندما عوضت فى معادلة هازن ويليام ب [/FONT]Q=19.5 gpm , d=1 inch , c=120 [FONT=&quot] كان الناتج يساوى [/FONT]0.164 Psi/ft[FONT=&quot] ارجو التوضيح؟؟[/FONT]​ 4.[FONT=&quot]سؤال اخر و هو كيف نحصل على [/FONT]T=13 [FONT=&quot] كطول مكافئ للفقد فى ال[/FONT]T[FONT=&quot] عند القطر 1 بوصة بالرغم انى عندما افتح الجدول [/FONT]fitting and valves expressed in equivelant feet of pipe [FONT=&quot] اجد ان الرقم يساوى [/FONT] ft[FONT=&quot] 5[/FONT] [FONT=&quot] ... هل يتم اضافة فقد اخر[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]لهذا الرقم ليصل الى 13 كالفقد فى الوصلة مثلاً ام ماذا......ارجو التوضيح[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و اعتذر عن الاطالة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] و شكراً جزيلاً[/FONT]​


----------



## محمد حمدي محمود (16 يونيو 2010)

موضوع ممتازِموضوع ممتازِموضوع ممتازِموضوع ممتازِموضوع ممتازِموضوع ممتازِموضوع ممتازِموضوع ممتازِموضوع ممتازِموضوع ممتازِموضوع ممتازِموضوع ممتازِموضوع ممتازِموضوع ممتازِ


----------



## moamar_1970 (17 يونيو 2010)

Thank you so much Dear Brother May Almighty Allah bless you and guide you to the best


----------



## س عبد الخالق (19 يونيو 2010)

س عبد الخالق قال:


> [font=&quot]لدى اربعة اسئلة لو تكرمت حضرتك[/font] [font=&quot]يا باشمهندس بالرد عليها و التوضيح[/font]​ 1.[font=&quot]سؤال خاص بنقطة لم استطع فهمها فى الدورة الخاصة بالاطفاء فى صفحة 9 التى تم بها شرح الخطوات التى فى الجدول الفقرة السادسة كالاتى:[/font]​ ·[font=&quot]من الخريطه الخاصه بنوع المواسير نحسب المفاقيد فى الخط من الرشاش الاخير للذى قبله ونجدها تساوى 40 قدم لكل 100 قدم ويتم تحويلها الى [/font]psi [font=&quot] كالاتى [/font]​ 30/100x0.433 =0.124psi/ft
> 0.124x13=1.6psi
> [font=&quot]فى هذا الجزء تم ذكر خريطة بحثت عنها فى ال [/font]nfpa [font=&quot] و لم استطع تحديدها و لم افهم من اين اصل للرقم 40/100...[/font]​ 2.[font=&quot]كما انى ايضاً لم افهم لماذا يتم ضرب المفاقيد بالقدم فى الرقم 0.433 لتحويلها .... ارجو التوضيح[/font]​ psi = ft (head) x 0.433
> 3.[font=&quot]و هل احصل على المفاقيد من معادلة هازن ويليام [/font] q=4.52xq1.85 / (c1.85xd4.87) [font=&quot].... ارجو التوضيح لانى عندما عوضت فى معادلة هازن ويليام ب [/font]q=19.5 gpm , d=1 inch , c=120 [font=&quot] كان الناتج يساوى [/font]0.164 psi/ft[font=&quot] ارجو التوضيح؟؟[/font]​ 4.[font=&quot]سؤال اخر و هو كيف نحصل على [/font]t=13 [font=&quot] كطول مكافئ للفقد فى ال[/font]t[font=&quot] عند القطر 1 بوصة بالرغم انى عندما افتح الجدول [/font]fitting and valves expressed in equivelant feet of pipe [font=&quot] اجد ان الرقم يساوى [/font] ft[font=&quot] 5[/font] [font=&quot] ... هل يتم اضافة فقد اخر[/font] [font=&quot]لهذا الرقم ليصل الى 13 كالفقد فى الوصلة مثلاً ام ماذا......ارجو التوضيح[/font]​ [font=&quot]و اعتذر عن الاطالة[/font]​ [font=&quot] و شكراً جزيلاً[/font]​



انتظر ردك يا باشمهندس....
و شكراً جزيلاً......


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (20 يونيو 2010)

معلومات ممتازة


----------



## أحباء فى الله (20 يونيو 2010)

*شكراً لك على هذه المعلومات الرائعة وأتمنى أن تكون البقية بنفس القوة:56:*​


----------



## mausa (20 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع المفيد جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عصامحافظ (10 يوليو 2010)

اللهم أجعل أهتمام المهندس حماده بتوصيل ونشر العلم للاخرين سببا في رفع مقامه بالجنه


----------



## وائل عبده (12 يوليو 2010)

*عمل مفيد بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## علاء مجدى غضنفر (12 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
اخواك


----------



## eng-muataz (7 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## maxjan (9 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد البربري 1 (12 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا واثابك حسن الثواب واسكنك فسيح الجنات 
ونتمنى منكم استكمال الموضوع عن الغازات لأهميتها
*


----------



## ا. عماد (20 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (20 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (20 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير في انتظار المزيد


----------



## elomda_5 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## AMIRCOME (22 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks for you


----------



## aly yousef (22 سبتمبر 2010)

ممتاز جدا


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (22 سبتمبر 2010)

thx 2 much my friend


----------



## emhdisam (8 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور بش مهندس لو سمجتوا عازيز طريقة حساب الفوم و الميست foam . mist water system
لو اي حد عندوا كالكوليشن او برامج خاصة او مراجع رجاء النشر و شكرا


----------



## emhdisam (10 أكتوبر 2010)

لو سمجتوا عازيز طريقة حساب الفوم و الميست foam . mist water system
لو اي حد عندوا كالكوليشن او برامج خاصة او مراجع رجاء النشر و شكرا


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## احمد سامكو (16 أكتوبر 2010)

الموضوع منظم بشكل جميل بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م. بشار علي (16 أكتوبر 2010)

عمل رائع جدا , جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mechanical wheel (16 أكتوبر 2010)

وانا ان شاء الله هعمل دورة في تنفيذ اعمال الحريق مدعمة بالصور بس افضى بس من الشغل اللي علية


----------



## mo.attia (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على الافاده العظيمه مع اطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق دائما


----------



## سيد رواش (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور جدأ


----------



## سمير شربك (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بك موضوع مفيد جدا 
وننتظر بقية الوعود


----------



## هانى مدحت حنفى (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*thanx*

thanx


----------



## فاحص مواد (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جميل جدا الموضوع و بارك الله فيك


----------



## bucher (29 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يجازيك الف خير ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك..انا كنت دااااايخ علي حاجه زي كده..شكررااااا


----------



## ESMAT1977 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير يا هندسة الموضوع |غاية فى البساطة والروعه


----------



## mahmood2 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nosha_e (5 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ملئ الروح (10 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك انا بقالي أربع سنين شغاله ف الفاير وبرضه عرفت من موضوعك معلومات جديده بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع
ولو ممكن الحسابات الهيدروليكيه لنظام الميه من غير جداول لو امكن معادلات فقط


----------



## yahiaahmed (11 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## emam_otefy (16 فبراير 2011)

انا ذاكرت الجزء الاول
وفى انتظار باقى الدورة​


----------



## عمران احمد (16 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## hani balabel (20 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mutaz80 (11 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
شكرا علي المعلومات القيمه افادتني كثيرا
لدخولي هذا المجال قبل شهر فقط0
ولي سؤال ارجو الاستفاده من خبرتكم في الاجابه عليه تم تصميم وتنفيذ مشروع النظام الرطب لمصنع + سكن عمال رشاشات و خراطيم اطفاء تم التصميم علي اساس مضخه 1250 والتنفيذ علي الموقع مضخه 1000 جالون في الدقيقه والضغط عند التصميم 12 بار وعند عمل الاختبار علي test line اعطت قراءه في مقياس الضغط للsystem مساويه لضغط التصميم مع بقاء الضغط منخفضا عند مقياس الضغط test line مع تاكدي التام من اغلاق جميع الصمامات للsystem اشار لي البعض بتغيير المضخه والبعض الاخر بتثبيت PRV واين يتم تركيبه اذا كانت الاجابه مطابقه لهذا الاقتراح0


----------



## mutaz80 (19 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء قبول هذه المشاركة
المتواضعه والشكر اجزله لصاحب البوست


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (29 مايو 2011)

نشكرك على هذا العمل ونرجو منك المزيد


----------



## محمود كمال امين (29 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## محمد يس (31 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير يا هندسة الموضوع غاية فى البساطة والروعه واحب ان ارفق جميع مذكرة الدوره الرئيسية وشرها من زميلين وفقوق البيعه دورتي التكييف والصحي واليك الرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/?pd0238reenc22lo


----------



## noreldin2000 (25 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا صاحب الموضوع والمشاركين


----------



## عمار حلالي (15 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يسعد ويؤتيك خيري الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## م سامى زكى (22 أغسطس 2011)

*نرجو التوضيح من المهندس حماده*



س عبد الخالق قال:


> [FONT=&quot]لدى اربعة اسئلة لو تكرمت حضرتك[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]يا باشمهندس بالرد عليها و التوضيح[/FONT]​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (23 أغسطس 2011)

۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞
۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞

إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا

۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬ஜ۩۞۩ஜ▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞▬▬▬۞
۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (23 أغسطس 2011)

الاخ محمد يس جزاك الله خيرا و بارك فيك
الموضوع ده المفروض يبقى موضع رئيسي ويفضل يكون في منتدى التبريد والتكييف
والله الموفق


----------



## nofal (18 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## Hesham Hussein (7 مارس 2012)

موضوع رائع ومفيد جدا ... بارك الله فيك .


----------



## احمد محمد الشامى (8 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم ..... الملف ممتاز .. شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك 
مشكور


----------



## vanilia.smile (8 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوووور


----------



## الكاملي (17 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور يا بشمهندس و تسلم ايدك و من نجاح الى نجاح .أتمنى لك التوفيق الدائم و جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abdelsalamn (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## بسام السامعي (16 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم انصر اخواننا في غزة


----------



## حمدي النمر (22 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## Ahmed meko (1 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_hma_power (14 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed morsy atti (16 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس هاني غريب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## aboahmad-marymm (5 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## الـعـربـي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد محمود عمر (3 أكتوبر 2013)

لكم كل الشكر شرح وافي و مفيد


----------



## Magdi.sharqawi (4 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدحسنى احمد (5 فبراير 2014)

راااااااااااائع 
جزيت خيرا


----------



## amrhawash (5 فبراير 2014)

very gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## kamal1986 (5 فبراير 2014)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## Pharaoh114 (6 فبراير 2014)

nice ua pop


----------



## hossam eldin allam (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دعيبس (6 فبراير 2014)

عمل ممتاز


----------



## ابراهيم الجمل (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الرحمن الجميل (13 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرًا .. لتلك الافادة وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عوض بسيونى (24 أبريل 2014)

*رد: دره فى اعمال الحريق*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عوض بسيونى (24 أبريل 2014)

*رد: دره فى اعمال الحريق*

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ياسر حسن (25 أبريل 2014)

*رد: دره فى اعمال الحريق*

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## حسن احمد (27 أبريل 2014)

*رد: دره فى اعمال الحريق*

بارك الله فيك أخى​


----------



## اهلي ط (28 أبريل 2014)

*رد: دره فى اعمال الحريق*

بارك الله فيك موضوع ممتاز


----------



## جمال عبد الحميد (12 مايو 2014)

*رد: دره فى اعمال الحريق*

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## محمد ود البدوى (17 مايو 2014)

*رد: دره فى اعمال الحريق*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (22 مايو 2014)

*رد: دره فى اعمال الحريق*

بجد الله ينور


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (11 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## البراء سامح (20 ديسمبر 2014)

تسلم ايدك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م-يحيى (17 يونيو 2016)

شكرااااااااااااااا جزيلا لك مهندس

لو تكرمت لو كان عندي بمشروع اكثر من رايزر اين يتم اضافة 250 جالون لكل رايزر ببرنامج ايليت

وشكر


----------



## سلام العالم (26 يوليو 2016)

أحسن الله إليكم


----------



## كوثر محمد (15 أغسطس 2016)

*جزيل الشكر*


----------

